# rpm selber machen



## wingman (24. Juli 2004)

Hallo

Wollte Fragen ob es ein Programme gibt wo man rpm selber machen kann.

Das von Suse Linux ( krpmbuilder ) das ist . Gibt es noch ein viel bessers?

Vielen Dank

Gruss Dave


----------



## wingman (25. Juli 2004)

Hallo

Gibt es sowas nicht?

Gruss Dave


----------



## Sway (25. Juli 2004)

Klar geht das, aber auf solche Fragen reagiere ich normalerweise nicht. Wenn du nicht in der Lage bist eine Suchmaschine wie Google zu bedienen brauchst du dich nicht zu wundern.

Sowas bekommst du als Ergebnis wenn du selbst mal für 2min suchst. Zu Posten dauert länger...
http://www.linuxhaven.de/dlhp/HOWTO/DE-RPM-HOWTO-7.html


----------



## wingman (25. Juli 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe gesucht aber nichts gefunden. Wollte iegntlich ein Programme das es einfacher ist aber mit dem geht es auch

Vielen herzlichen Dank

Gruss Dave


----------

